# Ever asked for your permt? Penalty for not having one?



## prof_fate

Just curious as to what the penalty is if you get caught without a carry permit?

Also - how often do you get asked to see your CC permit?


----------



## Charlie

Never been stopped for traffic since I got it so I've never been asked.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

prof_fate said:


> Just curious as to what the penalty is if you get caught without a carry permit?
> 
> Also - how often do you get asked to see your CC permit?


penalty depends on the state and if you are required to carry it.

first, IF you dont have a ccw and you are caught carrying concealed, just figure you are going to be a felon and you arent going to ever own a gun again.... (some jurisdictions you can carry concealed if you have a restraining order/stay away order in the system but not yet a ccw)

second, some jurisdictions it is required to be on your person and presented IF there is a RAS . 
some must be presented on demand, no RAS.....
some consider it a defacto admission that you do not have one if it is not on your person, you will be detained till you can prove you have one.
some do not require you to carry it at all

check your local laws, post your city and state and i will try to find your statutes.


----------



## scooter

In some states(Idaho is one) carrying concealed w/o a license is only a misdemeanor but still a no no


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

scooter said:


> In some states(Idaho is one) carrying concealed w/o a license is only a misdemeanor but still a no no


dont they escalate for successive incidents?


----------



## scooter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> dont they escalate for successive incidents?


I really dont know but probably...I have only been asked for mine once in 12+ years and that was here in ID. when I bent over in a grocery store and some dingbat from soCal. decided I was a murderer for carrying concealed and called 911 from her cell Ph.
I waited for the locals and cleared it up and then TRIED to get her arrested for a false police report because I TOLD her I was licensed and she called 911 anyway, Unfortunately they just warned the critter that she was in ID. and a LOT of people carried....she left in a huff when they told her I would NOT be arrested


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

one of the very rare instances that i concealed , i was at a local mall during christmas season, i was waiting outside one of the upper level shops for the gf to finish.... i was babe gazing at the lower level when a guy walks up next to me and quietly says..... 
GUY: how ya doing?
Me: its christmas and i am at the mall, how ya think i am doing?
GUY: you carrying a gun?
Me: Yes, you?
GUY: Yes, you on the job? (am i a cop?)
Me: Nope! you?
GUY: Yep, you got a permit?
Me: Yep
GUY: have a great day

as he left i realized that my cover shirt was tucked behind the grip of my p6


----------



## Blade

I don't know what the law in Missouri is if you are carrying and don't have your permit. We were just warned to be sure if we had the gun that we had the permit. And in Missouri, the CCW permit is actually issued by and registered through the DMV. So if an officer runs your license, he knows you have a CCW.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Blade said:


> I don't know what the law in Missouri is if you are carrying and don't have your permit. We were just warned to be sure if we had the gun that we had the permit. And in Missouri, the CCW permit is actually issued by and registered through the DMV. So if an officer runs your license, he knows you have a CCW.


7. Unlawful use of weapons is a class D felony unless committed pursuant to subdivision (6), (7), or (8) of subsection 1 of this section, in which cases it is a class B misdemeanor, or subdivision (5) or (10) of subsection 1 of this section, *in which case it is a class A misdemeanor if the firearm is unloaded and a class D felony if the firearm is loaded*, or subdivision (9) of subsection 1 of this section, in which case it is a class B felony, except that if the violation of subdivision (9) of subsection 1 of this section results in injury or death to another person, it is a class A felony.

and

571.121. 1. Any person issued a concealed carry endorsement pursuant to sections 571.101 to 571.121 shall carry the concealed carry endorsement at all times the person is carrying a concealed firearm and shall display the concealed carry endorsement upon the request of any peace officer. Failure to comply with this subsection shall not be a criminal offense but the concealed carry endorsement holder may be issued a citation for an amount not to exceed thirty-five dollars.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I am not up on current California law, but when I still lived there (before 1999) unlicensed concealed carry was a "wobbler."
That is, it was at the DA's discretion, to charge you with a misdemeanor or a felony for your first offense. Subsequent offenses were felonies.


----------



## johnr

we were told in the CC class that the permit is linked to your data info, Drivers liscense, Car registration, etc. we were also advised to show the permit along with the DL during a stop. they run the plates before they exit the car, and already know who you are! or is that just a paranoid misconception?

i have been stoped twice, both times i was on buisness and not carrying, but i did have my permit. once in Kansas, rental car, back country road sight seeing. i think the permit helped convience the sherrif that i should just get a warning and have a nice day! 

the other time i was in VA, know speed trap area (60 MPH limit, 4 lane, speed drops to 45 MPH as you approach the city limits. State trooper, no humor, i handed my Drivers Liscense, registration, and CCP, he handed back my permit before he went back to the car. i guess his computer check of my info told him i had a permit, because he had to come back and ask for it again. still got the ticket, may have been reduced but still had to pay.

with the approval process, back ground checks, no felons, no stalkers (active anyway) : ) or other personality defects, it should at least tell the LEO that you are one of the good guys. 

tymll


----------



## berettabone

Misdemeanor.......but still not good.............


----------



## Blade

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> 7. Unlawful use of weapons is a class D felony unless committed pursuant to subdivision (6), (7), or (8) of subsection 1 of this section, in which cases it is a class B misdemeanor, or subdivision (5) or (10) of subsection 1 of this section, *in which case it is a class A misdemeanor if the firearm is unloaded and a class D felony if the firearm is loaded*, or subdivision (9) of subsection 1 of this section, in which case it is a class B felony, except that if the violation of subdivision (9) of subsection 1 of this section results in injury or death to another person, it is a class A felony.
> 
> and
> 
> 571.121. 1. Any person issued a concealed carry endorsement pursuant to sections 571.101 to 571.121 shall carry the concealed carry endorsement at all times the person is carrying a concealed firearm and shall display the concealed carry endorsement upon the request of any peace officer. Failure to comply with this subsection shall not be a criminal offense but the concealed carry endorsement holder may be issued a citation for an amount not to exceed thirty-five dollars.


Thanks for finding that. I guess I should have known that, but I'm pretty strict about carrying my permit in any case.


----------



## XDM6951

I was stoopped 3 times her in NC road block stops I was not asked but told the LEO before he spoke and gave hin my Drivers licence and CCP . It is a law here even if your a passenger to tell


----------



## kg333

Not sure which you mean, prof_fate; if you're asking about carrying without having qualified for CCDW, that would be a high misdemeanor or felony, as others have mentioned.

If you're asking about not having your permit with you, that's an entirely different situation. In Kentucky, being unable to present your permit is specified as a $25 fine. Along with the hassle of having your face smacked into the hood of a cop car while they figure out you have a license, anyway. :smt082

KG


----------



## AirForceShooter

Florida: if you're asked you have to produce your CWL AND a state issued ID.

AFS


----------



## chessail77

Was involved in traffic stop in Ala. and had weapon in glove box (unlocked) so produced my CCW and followed the officers instructions ......no problems...JJ


----------



## prof_fate

I do not have a permit.
I've never been asked for one....not that I carry.

So my first question is - have you ever been asked to show your permit? 
If so, under what circumstances - not when you _should _show it, but have you *actually been asked* to show it?

If you've carried for years and never been asked....then why get one?

Oh, because there is a penalt for not having a permit of course....which is what? (second part of the question).

From what I'm hearing here having a permit sounds like more of PITA than it's worth. You gotta call out your permit status if / when ever stopped by a cop in your car, when approached, when in someone else's car as a passenger....what about on a bus or other public transit? Must you speak up even if you're not carrying at the moment just because you have the permit?

What if you travel to another state - say Illinois where you can't carry. If a cop pulls you over and runs your plate (being out of state and all) will he know you have a carry permit? Will this make him want to frisk you to make sure you're not carrying there?


----------



## Blade

prof_fate said:


> I do not have a permit.
> I've never been asked for one....not that I carry.
> 
> So my first question is - have you ever been asked to show your permit?
> If so, under what circumstances - not when you _should _show it, but have you *actually been asked* to show it?
> 
> If you've carried for years and never been asked....then why get one?
> 
> Oh, because there is a penalt for not having a permit of course....which is what? (second part of the question).
> 
> From what I'm hearing here having a permit sounds like more of PITA than it's worth. You gotta call out your permit status if / when ever stopped by a cop in your car, when approached, when in someone else's car as a passenger....what about on a bus or other public transit? Must you speak up even if you're not carrying at the moment just because you have the permit?
> 
> What if you travel to another state - say Illinois where you can't carry. If a cop pulls you over and runs your plate (being out of state and all) will he know you have a carry permit? Will this make him want to frisk you to make sure you're not carrying there?


Wow! Lot's of heavy duty questions.

The laws vary greatly from state to state on whether or not you are required to notify an officer that you have a permit and are carrying. Some states require it. Other's don't.

But why in the world would you care about being asked for your permit? No different than being asked for your driver's license. But it doesn't matter, because I don't wait to be asked. When an officer asks me for ID, I hand him my drivers license and my permit. I don't say I'm carrying. And I do NOT say the word gun. I just hand him my license and my permit and let him take it from there. I find that the vast majority of LEO's appreciate knowing. They hate surprises. Plus, it starts you off on a good note. The instant a typical LEO sees that permit, they know they are not dealing with a potential violent felon. The permit tells them that the person they are dealing with has a clean record and is a member of a group of people, the vast majority of which, are responsible law abiding citizens. It allows them to relax a bit.

As to why you should get a permit? Are you kidding? If you never carry a gun, of course you don't need one. But if you do carry a gun, and you don't have a permit, the penalty is severe. I don't know anywhere that its not a felony. And a serious one at that. And the idea of just carrying a gun and saying "who's to know" is just plain stupid. I know of a guy who did just that. Then one day he had a traffic accident. He was knocked unconscious. He woke up in the back of the ambulance on the way to the hospital. And quickly discovered that there was a policeman in the ambulance with him and he was handcuffed to the gurney. When he got out of the hospital, he went on trial for carrying a concealed weapon. Not to mention what happens if you have to use the gun. You pull out a gun and shoot someone, without a permit, and you are in some serious hot water, whether the shooting was justified or not.

Of course, none of this covers the idea that I shouldn't have to show anyone my permit, because I shouldn't even be required to have one. That is a whole other story.


----------



## scooter

If you want to carry without a licence because its a PITA as you put it ...go for it.
For your familys sake I hope the prisons where you live have decent visiting hours.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

scooter said:


> If you want to carry without a licence because its a PITA as you put it ...go for it.
> For your familys sake I hope the prisons where you live have decent visiting hours.


and lube


----------



## prof_fate

*simple question...why no simple answers?*

HAVE YOU EVER BEEN ASKED TO SHOW YOUR PERMIT?

I thought that was a simple question. Why can't you folks just answer it?

I also find it fascinating how many on this and other gun forums are very very right wing, almost anti-government, definitely anti gun registration, nearly anti background check....yet seem to have no problem with all the registration, checking, requirements and such that come with a CCW.

But I live near the state border - oh and wv are less than 10 minutes away and I go to ohio often. I go through toll booths, into many businesses...seems with all the rules, state variances, businesses that restrict carry, etc it's not worth the hassle.

If you can't carry into a store....do you ignore their rules and do it anyway or lock your piece in your car? I guess you know car thefts and break ins well outnumber any other crime...I'd think you're more likely to lose you gun from that type of thing then ever need it to protect yourself.


----------



## scooter

prof_fate said:


> HAVE YOU EVER BEEN ASKED TO SHOW YOUR PERMIT?
> 
> I thought that was a simple question. Why can't you folks just answer it?
> 
> I also find it fascinating how many on this and other gun forums are very very right wing, almost anti-government, definitely anti gun registration, nearly anti background check....yet seem to have no problem with all the registration, checking, requirements and such that come with a CCW.
> 
> But I live near the state border - oh and wv are less than 10 minutes away and I go to ohio often. I go through toll booths, into many businesses...seems with all the rules, state variances, businesses that restrict carry, etc it's not worth the hassle.
> 
> If you can't carry into a store....do you ignore their rules and do it anyway or lock your piece in your car? I guess you know car thefts and break ins well outnumber any other crime...I'd think you're more likely to lose you gun from that type of thing then ever need it to protect yourself.


JUST MORE FUCKING BAITING wont work.
People HAVE told you here whether they were asked and they HAVE explained here it is a Crime in most states...>DUH


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

prof_fate said:


> HAVE YOU EVER BEEN ASKED TO SHOW YOUR PERMIT?
> 
> I thought that was a simple question. Why can't you folks just answer it?
> 
> .......





prof_fate said:


> Just curious as to what the penalty is if you get caught without a carry permit?
> 
> Also - how often do you get asked to see your CC permit?


you asked NUMEROUS questions and the answers are as varied as your questions are vague.

looks like the answers are varied in each location because the requirements are different and there is no set answer.


----------



## scooter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> you asked NUMEROUS questions and the answers are as varied as your questions are vague.
> 
> looks like the answers are varied in each location because the requirements are different and there is no set answer.


It ALSO looks like YOU are TRYING to start some kind of flame war.................go away


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

scooter said:


> It ALSO looks like YOU are TRYING to start some kind of flame war.................go away


i am? usually i am aware when i am trying to start something.....?


----------



## prof_fate

I dont' carry - but I've never been asked if I was carrying or had a permit. Never in 50 years of living.

So....does anyone EVER get asked if they're carrying?

My thought is NO, you'll never be asked. And pretty much nobody here says they've ever been asked - one guy in a grocery store and only because someone freaked out when they saw the gun.

Ok, so if you'll never be asked then why bother to get a permit at all? Especially if you're a law abiding person you're not gonna do anything to rile up the cops so they'll ask in the first place, right?
It'd only be an issue if you actually used your gun.

But if you have used your gun you'd have been asked about your permit...so back to the primary question - HAVE YOU EVER BEEN ASKED TO SHOW YOUR CARRY PERMIT?

Is it that hard a question?


----------



## scooter

That was for profstartafight not you Ted
and to profstartafight THAT QUESTION HAS BEEN ANSWERED.....go away
It has been answered and the ONLY reason for you to continue is to start a fight 
Now Im done with you...buh bye


----------



## prof_fate

No, it HAS NOT been answered.


----------



## denner

It depends on the laws of your state. Some states for example require you to inform law enforcement if you are confronted or have contact w/ law enforcemnt that you have a firearm, such as being pullled over in your automobile, other states there is no such duty. Some states you can carry concealed and not need a permit. However, in the great majority of states it is illegal to carry a firearm concealed outside your property w/o a permit. Sure, you may never have an issue carrying a concealed handgun w/o a permit, but if ever caught with one or have to use the firearm in self defense you are in trouble( i.e. misdeameanor or felony). So, if you are carrying a concealed firearm w/o/ a permit, in a state that requires it, you are breaking the law and are subject to fines, incarceration, criminal record, etc...... Very ill advised and illegal in my judgment. I've never been asked to show my permit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

OK, professor. Here's a direct answer: Yes, I have a permit. No, I have never been asked to show it.
For that matter, when I lived in California and didn't have a permit, I was never asked whether or not I had one.

Enough, already.


----------



## Blade

Sniff, sniff.....I smell troll droppings.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I don't believe that the professor is a troll.

He wanted a direct, exact answer to his question. He wasn't satisfied that his question had already been answered indirectly.

(Trolls are combative and insulting, not querulous and insistent.)


----------



## Brevard13

johnr said:


> we were told in the CC class that the permit is linked to your data info, Drivers liscense, Car registration, etc. we were also advised to show the permit along with the DL during a stop. *they run the plates before they exit the car, and already know who you are!* or is that just a paranoid misconception?tymll


It does come up with your license in NC. Not sure about other states though. I don't see why it wouldn't



XDM6951 said:


> I was stoopped 3 times her in NC road block stops I was not asked but told the LEO before he spoke and gave hin my Drivers licence and CCP . It is a law here even if your a passenger to tell


I have heard different things on if you were a passenger. For example if you were in a car and was stopped. you should show the officer your permit and ID if he asks. I have been asked once for my ID when i was with my wife (before I got my permit. I would however stress DO NOT say I have a gun. Instead just hand the permit with your license. 3/4's of my wife's family that she is close to are some type of law enforcement. They said they would rather someone not say they have a gun and just hand them the permit, then they will ask where it is and what not. I will find out for sure later.



Blade said:


> Wow! Lot's of heavy duty questions.
> 
> The laws vary greatly from state to state on whether or not you are required to notify an officer that you have a permit and are carrying. Some states require it. Other's don't.
> 
> But why in the world would you care about being asked for your permit? No different than being asked for your driver's license. But it doesn't matter, because I don't wait to be asked. *When an officer asks me for ID, I hand him my drivers license and my permit. I don't say I'm carrying. And I do NOT say the word gun. I just hand him my license and my permit and let him take it from there. I find that the vast majority of LEO's appreciate knowing. They hate surprises. Plus, it starts you off on a good note. The instant a typical LEO sees that permit, they know they are not dealing with a potential violent felon. The permit tells them that the person they are dealing with has a clean record and is a member of a group of people, the vast majority of which, are responsible law abiding citizens. It allows them to relax a bit.*
> 
> As to why you should get a permit? Are you kidding? If you never carry a gun, of course you don't need one. But if you do carry a gun, and you don't have a permit, the penalty is severe. I don't know anywhere that its not a felony. And a serious one at that. And the idea of just carrying a gun and saying "who's to know" is just plain stupid. I know of a guy who did just that. Then one day he had a traffic accident. He was knocked unconscious. He woke up in the back of the ambulance on the way to the hospital. And quickly discovered that there was a policeman in the ambulance with him and he was handcuffed to the gurney. When he got out of the hospital, he went on trial for carrying a concealed weapon. Not to mention what happens if you have to use the gun. You pull out a gun and shoot someone, without a permit, and you are in some serious hot water, whether the shooting was justified or not.
> 
> Of course, none of this covers the idea that I shouldn't have to show anyone my permit, because I shouldn't even be required to have one. That is a whole other story.


100% agree with the bold. I also agree with not carrying concealed unless you have a permit. Unless you are on your own property.



scooter said:


> If you want to carry without a licence because its a PITA as you put it ...go for it.
> For your familys sake I hope the prisons where you live have decent visiting hours.


:anim_lol:



TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> and lube


:mrgreen::smt082



prof_fate said:


> HAVE YOU EVER BEEN ASKED TO SHOW YOUR PERMIT?
> 
> I thought that was a simple question. Why can't you folks just answer it?
> 
> I also find it fascinating how many on this and other gun forums are very very right wing, almost anti-government, definitely anti gun registration, nearly anti background check....yet seem to have no problem with all the registration, checking, requirements and such that come with a CCW.
> 
> But I live near the state border - oh and wv are less than 10 minutes away and I go to ohio often. I go through toll booths, into many businesses...seems with all the rules, state variances, businesses that restrict carry, etc it's not worth the hassle.
> 
> If you can't carry into a store....do you ignore their rules and do it anyway or lock your piece in your car? I guess you know car thefts and break ins well outnumber any other crime...I'd think you're more likely to lose you gun from that type of thing then ever need it to protect yourself.


Been answered several times. I have never been asked to show my permit. Of course I have only been stopped once and that was for a lincense checkpoint in which I just held up my wallet with my license in it, he checked the date and I was on my way. I didn't see much of a hassle with my CCW. Expensive yes, hassle not really. $50 for the class, $90 for the paperwork and the fingerprinting, then the wait. For NC you go to the Sheriff's department. Feel out 2 pages of paperwork, and get finger printed. Other than that you need a note from your family doctor saying you can safely operate a firearm and have no mental disabilities (bascially not going to snap and go on a shooting spree) or just a copy of your medical records.

For me I took the class. Called the Sheriff's office made an appointment to do my paperwork. The day before I called my doctor asked if I could get a copy of my medical records. I picked up my records walked 2 blocks to the Sheriffs office. Filled my paperwork out, got fingerprinted, gave them the records, paid the $90 and waited a couple of months for my permit to come back. I didn't see any hassle except for the waiting.

They have a small book that has state laws in it. I pretty much know where I can and can't carry here. Alot of states will reciprocate, but unless i was told wrong you have to abide by that state and your states gun laws (i'm not 100% sure about that). it may not be "worth the hassle to you", but what about the hassle you will get if you are caught carrying concealed without a permit. Possession of a concealed weapon, transporting of a concealed weapon, transporting of a concealed weapon across state lines, etc. The court trials and prison will be alot more of a hassle than taking a class and filling out paperwork.

Funny, I have never heard a 50 year old say "lock your piece in your car". Only time I have ever heard piece was in rap music or someone who thinks they are a thug. Don't know any 50 year olds that listen to rap music. If I go somewhere in which I can't take my "piece" I have a Nano gunvault which has a cable lock that you secure to your seat frame. It has a 1500 lb test cable and works just like a safe. Much more secure than a glovebox or trunk. And is TSA approved for if I want to travel with my gun.



prof_fate said:


> I dont' carry - but I've never been asked if I was carrying or had a permit. Never in 50 years of living.
> 
> So....does anyone EVER get asked if they're carrying?
> 
> My thought is NO, you'll never be asked. And pretty much nobody here says they've ever been asked - one guy in a grocery store and only because someone freaked out when they saw the gun.
> 
> Ok, so if you'll never be asked then why bother to get a permit at all? Especially if you're a law abiding person you're not gonna do anything to rile up the cops so they'll ask in the first place, right?
> It'd only be an issue if you actually used your gun.
> 
> But if you have used your gun you'd have been asked about your permit...so back to the primary question - HAVE YOU EVER BEEN ASKED TO SHOW YOUR CARRY PERMIT?
> 
> Is it that hard a question?


My cousin was asked if he had his permit with him when he got pulled over. I have never been asked though I haven't been pulled over since I have had my permit. you can prevent this by not driving like a retard (in case you are wondering). I have been pulled over before I got my permit and asked if I had any weapons in the car. I had a hunting knife in the passenger door. He asked me to sit in his patrol car with him which I had no problems.

So was that a hard question...no. Was it hard to understand the answers...no. Don't know why you seemed to not be able to understand as several people have said they had were never asked to show their CCW. Actually, after going back and re-reading your question I change my answer.

Yes I have been asked if I was carrying. My wife asked me just the other day. My cousin asked me awhile back when he went down a back road and he was getting suspicious of a car that had been behind us for a few miles. I was asked if I was carrying a gun when I got pulled over before getting my CCW even though I didn't have a gun on me.

Have I been asked for my permit. Yes. 2 times in the past 2 months when buying mine and my wife's gun. I was asked if I had a permit because a person was curious as to what all they needed to do for the class and stuff.

So because you "think" you will never be asked you are willing to risk trials, prison time, felony, and the ability to never legally purchase or possess a firearm again. Yet, getting a permit is a hassle?!? Also you think it is only an issue if you use the gun. What if something happens and you gun becomes exposed and someone sees it panics and calls the cops? What if on the rare occasion you are mistook for someone they are looking for and while you are questioned they search you and find it? What if you are in a bad wreck and while they are helping you out they notice the gun? What if you happened to be somewhere and a fight breaks out between 2 people and you accidently get in the middle of it and have to be questioned to your involvement, they frisk you and find it?

The last one happened to me. Was a designated driver. 2 guys I don't know wind up in a fight one guy trips and lands on top of me and the other guy follows him down. So even though I wasn't fighting I am in the pile. Cops come I am detained for a little bit until me and several other people said I wasn't involved. However, during the process I was frisked.



prof_fate said:


> No, it HAS NOT been answered.


Yes, yes it has



Blade said:


> Sniff, sniff.....I smell troll droppings.


No, sorry I just farted.


----------



## Brevard13

So prof. If you don't have a permit and aren't carrying a gun what does it really matter?


----------



## Blade

prof_fate said:


> Just curious as to what the penalty is if you get caught without a carry permit?
> Also - how often do you get asked to see your CC permit?


OK....uhhhh.....professor. Here are your original questions. In my post I said specifically that I haven't been asked simply because I don't wait to be asked. I give the officer my permit immediately. And I said the penalty for being caught is a felony. If you require a more direct answer than that, I don't know what to tell you.

And you say that us right wing, anti-goverment extremists seem fine with registration and permits. I'm speaking for myself but bet my opinions are shared by many. I believe I have the right to carry a gun and defend my God given right to life. It is a right. I should not need anyone's permission to do so. The instant that you are required to get permission to do something, it is not a right, it is a privilege that can be taken away. I am absolutely and STRONGLY opposed to gun control, registration or licensing in any form. But that doesn't change the fact that permits and background checks are the LAW. And the penalties for failing to do so are SEVERE. And remember the part where I said most CCW carriers are LAW ABIDING CITIZENS? There is a big difference between OBEYING the law and SUPPORTING it. And if you can't see that distinction, well as I already said, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## prof_fate

Blade said:


> Sniff, sniff.....I smell troll droppings.


There are what, 4 people on this forum that carry - so 1 direct and 3 indirect answers should satisfy me? No, I think there are more than 4 so I'd like to hear from a few more if you don't mind.

Me a troll? Answer the question or YOU go away - you're NOT adding to the conversation.


----------



## prof_fate

Blade said:


> OK....uhhhh.....professor. Here are your original questions. In my post I said specifically that I haven't been asked simply because I don't wait to be asked. I give the officer my permit immediately. And I said the penalty for being caught is a felony. If you require a more direct answer than that, I don't know what to tell you.


So you're saying you've never been asked to show your permit. Thank you.



Blade said:


> And you say that us right wing, anti-goverment extremists seem fine with registration and permits. I'm speaking for myself but bet my opinions are shared by many. I believe I have the right to carry a gun and defend my God given right to life. It is a right. I should not need anyone's permission to do so. The instant that you are required to get permission to do something, it is not a right, it is a privilege that can be taken away. I am absolutely and STRONGLY opposed to gun control, registration or licensing in any form. But that doesn't change the fact that permits and background checks are the LAW. And the penalties for failing to do so are SEVERE. And remember the part where I said most CCW carriers are LAW ABIDING CITIZENS? There is a big difference between OBEYING the law and SUPPORTING it. And if you can't see that distinction, well as I already said, I don't know what else to tell you.


I just brought that up because on this, and other forums, this is a very strong sentiment that the gov't should keep their hands off our guns, and that any BG check is too much and the gun show loophole should be left alone, etc. This just seems to run very counter to carry permits where your gun is basically registered - to your car, your drivers license, etc.

So if one were anti govt gun control then why not just carry with no permit? What's the chance of getting caught? Seems very very very few people that carry get asked for their permit. OK, so then why get one? Depends on the penalty if you DO get caught, right? So what's that penalty?

A $50 fine and misdemeanor? No big deal. A felony and lose you gun rights? That is a big deal. But it seems carrying in the wrong place, even legally, can be almost as much trouble or hassle (getting thrown out of stores, having to announce to law enforcement, can't go in certain buildings/places at all (sporting events and other crowded areas, public buildings, schools).


----------



## Blade

prof_fate said:


> Answer the question or YOU go away


OK..


----------



## berettabone

No, I have never been asked. If I was pulled over, I would hand my drivers license, along with my CCW license to the officer, and go from there.....I also carry a card in my wallet that states the following......" Officer, I respect your duties and obligations. I ask that you observe all of my constitutional and statutory rights. I wish to exercise every applicable Constitutional right and statutory right. Specifically, I wish to remain silent. I do not consent to any search of my person, effects, vehicle or any premises for which I have standing to object. You may not question children without myself or my spouse present. I request that I be allowed to speak with my attorney before any further questions are asked of me or conversation attempted. I have no intention of waving these rights no matter what inducements, promises, or arguments I may be offered." The card also has phone #'s for CCW lawyers in my area. Now, having said that, if I were to get pulled over, and they asked, I would gladly show them identification, but if the officer is going to be a prince, then all bets are off, and I will go with the card verbatim.......


----------



## hogger

Upon stopping for speeding in MN, I produced my DL and PTC. officer took both back to his car and came back 5 minutes later with a "have a nice day & please watch your speed thru here".......no problemo !! I think that they must have it linked to the DMV records so they know when they stop anyone for a traffic stop that we have the permits??


----------



## scooter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't believe that the professor is a troll.
> 
> He wanted a direct, exact answer to his question. He wasn't satisfied that his question had already been answered indirectly.
> 
> (Trolls are combative and insulting, not querulous and insistent.)


Want to re assess your last post now Steve?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i have my ccw because its a money and time saver...... i am going to carry , concealed or otherwise.... the ccw cost me less than $100 and the mandated class was 4 hours.

if i am caught carrying WITHOUT a ccw (as in never applied and never issued) the lawyer will cost me $5000 and the time i spend in jail will be greater than 30 days cause i cant afford no bail.... 

so its economically imperative that i have and carry my ccw


----------



## berettabone

Personally, I don't know the law in MN, but it's very possible that your DMV and permit are linked.........where I am from, at current time, they are not linked per say, but the officer will contact the Dept of Justice for his info. I would also like to add to a prior statement I made at 10:30 am., in case any Leo's are seeing this....under no circumstances, would I give a police officer any guff or problem, if they pulled me over......I would automatically hand them my licence and ccw......I would follow his/her instructions, whatever they may be, and if he/she would like to secure the weapon in their car, until our business is done, I don't have a problem with any of that......now,if they ask me if I have anything else on me, or in the car, that's where things get a little sticky, personally....my rule is, if they treat me exactly how I am treating them, they will get nothing but full cooperation from me, including searching me and my vehicle, but, if this person is going to have an immediate attitude, especially, if this pullover was for something like just speeding, then I may just go by the book....and I could be wrong, but I think alot of people feel the same way.....if your going to ccw, you shouldn't be driving around with something iilegal on you, or in the car....you're just asking for trouble......


----------



## Steve M1911A1

scooter said:


> Want to re assess your last post now Steve?


He's querulous, unpleasant, and foolish, but so far he still doesn't present all of the attributes of a troll.

I believe that he's looking for justification for not getting a carry license, as if our experiences will somehow predict his future experience.
Somehow he seems to feel that, if we have not been required to display our licenses, maybe he won't be asked to show one either, and therefore he could get away with unlicensed carry.
Perhaps he's legally forbidden to have a carry license and a concealed weapon, or he lives somewhere that doesn't issue carry licenses.

In any case, he is not getting the answer he really wants to read, so he just keeps asking.
It's as if it's our fault that he isn't achieving the satisfaction he seeks.
To me, that seems irrational. But then, I'm not the professor.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> He's querulous, unpleasant, and foolish, but so far he still doesn't present all of the attributes of a troll.
> 
> I believe that he's looking for justification for not getting a carry license, as if our experiences will somehow predict his future experience.
> Somehow he seems to feel that, if we have not been required to display our licenses, maybe he won't be asked to show one either, and therefore he could get away with unlicensed carry.
> Perhaps he's legally forbidden to have a carry license and a concealed weapon, or he lives somewhere that doesn't issue carry licenses.
> 
> In any case, he is not getting the answer he really wants to read, so he just keeps asking.
> It's as if it's our fault that he isn't achieving the satisfaction he seeks.
> To me, that seems irrational. But then, I'm not the professor.


only a fool bases future results on past performance..... look at every country, their politicians always prepare to fight the last war they were in. and basing YOUR future results on MY past performance is just crazy


----------



## HK Dan

Iowa is a do not notify state. I've never been asked for mine, but they've never had a reason to either. I haven't had a ticket in 20 years.


----------



## Blade

Steve M1911A1 said:


> He's querulous, unpleasant, and foolish, but so far he still doesn't present all of the attributes of a troll.
> 
> I believe that he's looking for justification for not getting a carry license, as if our experiences will somehow predict his future experience.
> Somehow he seems to feel that, if we have not been required to display our licenses, maybe he won't be asked to show one either, and therefore he could get away with unlicensed carry.
> Perhaps he's legally forbidden to have a carry license and a concealed weapon, or he lives somewhere that doesn't issue carry licenses.
> 
> In any case, he is not getting the answer he really wants to read, so he just keeps asking.
> It's as if it's our fault that he isn't achieving the satisfaction he seeks.
> To me, that seems irrational. But then, I'm not the professor.


Yeah, you're probably right. But I have to agree with Ted. If he's looking for us to justify his carrying without a permit, than he is foolish indeed.


----------

